# Maine Coon show, 27 June



## policefox lyn (May 25, 2015)

I've recently become the slave of a rescue Maine Coon.
Reading around I've found that there's a MC show in my home town this month. We're keen to meet some more MCs and can combine it with a visit to my folks.
I've read that shows are open to the public in the afternoon. Is there any particular time and will there still be cats there (not all gone home?)
Is anyone from PF going? It's at Wilnecote/Tamworth in Staffordshire.

(We're not going to ever show our boy, this is just to meet a few cats and their owners)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@policefox lyn

Is this the Maine Coon Cat Club one?
http://www.maine-coon-cat-club.com/showing/clubshow/clubshow.html

I would love to have gone but it's my grandmother's 100th birthday party that day so won't be able to make it.
The shows are usually open to the public from 12:30 onwards, the organisers usually insist on the cats staying until the end (around 5 pm) but I would get there early.

I expect Gracie's brother might be there as he is doing well with the GCCF at the moment.
His name is Chicago.


----------



## policefox lyn (May 25, 2015)

Yes, that's the one.
I'm from Tamworth originally and I'm off work that day so it seems prophetic!! There's a good pub for food not too far away so I think that might feature in our plans too! See the parents, nice meal plus cats, what's not to love?

Thanks for the info, I'll look out for Chicago.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The show is open to the public from around 12.30-1pm until they close the show, usually 4.30-5pm, no-one that shows is allowed to leave until they close the show, I will be there with my boy and a couple of kittens, all the way from Essex


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

That one opens to the public at 12.30


----------

